# Noob Greetings



## billfred (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello Folks,

Checking this place out.  I am an older gent - late 40's.  Still pretty active and trying to stay in shape.   More of a endurance "athlete" than a bodybuilder but still like to keep up with what is new and working!!

Bill


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*billfred* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board Bill.


----------



## billfred (Aug 15, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome to the board Bill.


 
Thanks Gena


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 16, 2011)

hello


----------



## squigader (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

